# Carb Heat Tubes In Manifold Rusted Through. Options?



## WideTrack (May 7, 2008)

Jim Hand says this is bad: Will mess up my carb since we don't want it sucking exhaust. Can't find a repro part. Suggestions? Or....is this a replacement:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1976-Ponti...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## 11th Indian (Feb 15, 2018)

Is this what you need?


----------



## WideTrack (May 7, 2008)

Thanks, 11I, looks like I'm not going to need it for the time being. I thought I had a Quadra Jet and a Q Jet manifold. After checking the garage, it's a Carter AFB and squarebore manifold. Motor was not original when I got the car 30 years ago. Previous owner dropped in a motor from a '67 Catalina but had the original manifold and carb from the '65 GTO and installed those on the replacement motor. Now I'm going to find a Q jet and go with a pontiac manifold or Torquer II. Thanks for the reply.


----------

